

North Korea goes OSX-like with new operating system - rmason
http://www.computerworld.co.nz/article/537360/north_korea_goes_osx-like_new_operating_system/

======
rmason
We can all laugh but a set of Mac, iPad and iPhone clones sold into the
Chinese market could be kind of a big deal.

~~~
thrush
Do you mean North Korean market?

------
fla
It's not like they invented or contributed to anything. All of this is open
source.

